# Wer kennt gute Strecken/Trails in der nähe von Nümbrecht,Waldbröl und Reichshof??



## folchi (6. August 2010)

Wer kennt gute Strecken/Trails in der nähe von Nümbrecht,Waldbröl und Reichshof??
Fahre erst seit 2 Monaten wieder (nach 15 jähriger Pause) und bin nun auf der suche nach interessanten Strecken/Trails.
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.
Wer mag oder hat kann gerne auch noch Karten posten.
MfG Michi


----------



## DrFuManchu (6. August 2010)

Hi.

Was Waldbröl und Nümbrecht betrifft, da kenne ich mich ganz gut aus.
Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren hier.
Ich halte mich überwiegend in der Nutscheid und in Windeck auf (Leuscheid)
Wenn du Lust hast, komm doch einfach mal ne Runde mit.

Ich fahre heute so um 17.oo
Morgen ca 11.oo
Sonntag auch so 11.oo da ist dann noch ein Kollege dabei.

Steckenlänge, bzw. Fahrzeit ist variabel.

Von Waldautobahn bis verblockte Trails ist alles dabei.

Wie siehts denn mit der Kondition aus, wenn du "lange Pause" gemacht hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folchi (6. August 2010)

Von der Kondition her geht es ganz gut denke ich so
 50km Nuttscheid habe ich auch mit nem 15 schnitt hinter mir 
Hatte dann zwar 2 tage lang so ein ziehen in den beinen aber an sonsten geht's
Sonntag hört sich gut an  vielleicht kommt dann auch noch nen Freund mit kann aber noch nicht 100%ig zusagen 
Melde mich morgen bis 19Uhr noch mal
Gruß Michi


----------



## folchi (7. August 2010)

Wo hast du denn deinen Startpunkt?
MfG Michi


----------



## DrFuManchu (7. August 2010)

folchi schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn deinen Startpunkt?




Chinmän in Waldbröl( Kaisergarten an der Kaiserstr. ehem. Hotel Boxberg )

Morgen treffen wir uns dort um 11.oo .

Wenn du willst, komm vorbei.

Fahrzeit 2,5 - 3 h


----------



## folchi (7. August 2010)

Wird wohl leider nichts mit morgen 
Muss leider noch nen Krankenbesuch machen
Ich würde mich aber freuen wenn wir nächste woche mal ne runde drehen könnten 
Glaube aber ich werde heute abend mal ne runde um die Wiehltalsperre fahren
Wünsch noch ein schönes WE und morgen ne schöne tour
MfG Michi


----------



## DrFuManchu (4. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10760


----------



## folchi (5. September 2010)

Schade der Link oben funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## DrFuManchu (5. September 2010)

Der link war bis 11.00 Uhr heute aktiv, danach ist der Käse gegessen

Ich hatte ne Runde ins LMB gesetzt und wollte dich mit dem link darauf aufmersam machen

Na ja, war nix.....

Wie siehts denn bei dir aus mit biken?

Haste noch Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## folchi (9. September 2010)

Lust habe ich schon aber ich muss mir erst noch nen neuen Helm kaufen 
Mein alter hat den Autoreifen nicht überlebt 
Ich sag nur Frauen und Auto´s


----------



## dortmund biker (21. September 2010)

servus,

ich bin auch ein waldbröl-local, zumindest noch. 

grüße,
carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFuManchu (23. September 2010)

Allllltaaaaa, ich hab mir mal die Vids bei Drecksau angesehn.

Wenn das nicht krank ist.......

Respekt

Wenn du mal ne Runde mitfahren willst, Sa. 11.00 Chinamäään Boxberg.

Wird ne lockere Grundlagenrunde im CC-Style, also nix mit tricks

Du kannst uns aber gerne mal zeigen, wie man easy auf dem HR fährt


----------



## dortmund biker (3. Oktober 2010)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> Allllltaaaaa, ich hab mir mal die Vids bei Drecksau angesehn.
> 
> Wenn das nicht krank ist.......
> 
> ...



sorry habs jetzt erst gesehen...

danke fürs lob.  das bin aber nicht nur ich, meine kumpels ausm verein sind teilweise deutlich besser.

bisschen tourenfahren ist sicher immer gut - ich kann nur noch nicht sicher sagen, ob ich nächstes wochenende hier bin. ich muss morgen zur bundeswehr, es kann schon sein, dass ich am ersten we nicht nach hause komme.
wir können uns da ja absprechen.

grüße,
carsten


----------

